# pluies sporadiques ?



## nasti

Bonjour tout le monde 

Je voudrais bien connaître votre opinion sur l'adjectif _sporadique_.



> Petit Robert : sporadique - COUR. qui apparaît, se produit çà et là et de temps à autre, d'une manière irrégulière.


Le mot_ sporadique _marche-t-il bien avec _la pluie_ ? 

_des pluies sporadiques_, _des précipitations sporadiques_ ? (= je veux dire qu'il pleut de temps en temps).

Ou pour parler des _pluies_ on dirait plutôt :

_des pluies intermittentes
des pluies par intermittence
des pluies occasionnelles
des pluies passagères ?_

J'ai l'impression qu'uniquement _occasionnel_ a le même sens que _sporadique_.


Merci bien pour votre aide !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

J'aurais dit, par exemple, il y aura de pluie sporadique/intermittente/occasionnelle, et j'aurais penché vers intermittente. Je n'ai pas pensé qu'on dirait 'pluies', au pluriel, sauf dans quelques contextes specifiques (?) - un sondage des pluies dans une saison ou un pays peut-être, plutôt que la pluie d'un jour. 

Tu as toujours des questions intéressantes!


----------



## arundhati

Je pense que c'est même utilisé par les météorologues. "Des pluies sporadiques" popurraient indiquer, pour un territoire donné, que des précipitations ont lieu à dans des endroits variés et à des heures variées également.
"Pluies" au pluriel ne me choque pas du tout quant à moi.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Pour moi, _la pluie intermittente_ sonne un peu 'technique', _la pluie sporadique_ est plutôt ce que je dirais en conversation. Ces deux termes-là s'utiliseraient pour des périodes courtes ou longues (la journée, la semaine, ... l'année), mais j'entends _la pluie occasionnelle_ plutôt dans le contexte d'une période assez longue (p.ex. une saison, une année). Mais ce n'est que mon avis perso.

Ws


----------



## nasti

Merci bien Chris' Spokesperson, arundhati et Wordsmyth ! 

Je garde _sporadique_ !


----------



## TitTornade

Pour ma part, je dirais "des averses"... 

Sinon pour caractériser les pluies :
- sporadiques : je n'utilise jamais ce mot... je le pensais soutenu...
- intermittentes : il pleut - il ne pleut plus - il pleut - il ne pleut plus... deux possibilités :
* on est sous un ciel de traîne : de nombreux cumulus donnent possiblement des *averses* (pluie modérée ou forte) et parfois le ciel est bleu.
* on est sous un front (perturbation) et le ciel est gris et bas (stratus) : les pluies sont irrégulières : parfois faibles, parfois inexistantes, parfois modérées.
- occasionnelles : il y aura des averses, des passages pluvieux, ou pas (on est dans la _possibilité_).


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je crois que "pluies sporadiques" est utilisé par les métérologues, pour qualifier comme cela a été dit des pluies éparses et d'intensité variée.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
Franchement, je m'intéresse pas mal à la météo et je n'ai jamais entendu "pluie sporadique" ! Comme je le disais, c'est en plus un mot que je n'utilise pas (son sens ne m'est pas clair...). 

Par souci de vérification, j'ai tapé "pluie sporadique" sur google : je tombe sur cette page WR  et sur des récits de voyages... En faisant de même sur le site MétéoFrance, rien et sur www.infoclimat.fr, site de spécialistes en météo, rien qui me convaincs non plus (sporadique est quelque fois associé à activité électrique)...


----------



## itka

Hum... il me semble bien avoir entendu "pluies sporadiques" à la météo, mais je ne dirais jamais ça. Pluies intermittentes, c'est déjà d'un style assez technique... pluies éparses intermittentes, voilà ce qu'on entend souvent à la météo.
Comme Tit' Tornade, je parlerais plutôt d'averses, de giboulées...


----------



## nasti

Remerci pour vos nouveaux messages 

... J'ai compris un peu mieux la signification du mot polonais et je réexplique (enfin, j'essaie ...  ) le sens du mot polonais : 

Lors d'une certaine période, sur *un* endroit précis, il peut *parfois* pleuvoir.

_Par ex. En Allemagne, en mars, il peut y avoir des pluies, averses *....?....*_(sporadiques, occasionelles).

Donc, il s'agit des pluies, des averses _de parfois*_ ... 

_épars_ - je ne connaissais pas ce mot, signifie selon PR que quelque chose se trouve _çà et là_, donc ce n'est pas vraiment le sens de mon _sporadique_ car celui-ci met l'accent sur l'aspect temporaire. 

Finalement, je crois que ce terme ne serait pas dit à la météo vu qu'il concerne_ le climat _et non _le temps _qu'il fait demain.

Alors_ occasionnel _?


----------



## TitTornade

"En mars, en Allemagne, le temps peut se révéler pluvieux"
"Mars est un mois habituellement (relativement, assez) pluvieux en Allemagne."
"En Allemagne, mars est un mois occasionnellement pluvieux"
Dans ces exemples on n'a que la notion de quantité.

"En mars, en Allemagne, les averses peuvent être fréquentes, courantes, intenses..." 
éventuellement : "En Allemagne, les pluies intermittentes sont assez fréquentes, peu courantes, rarement intenses en mars"
Dans ces deux phrases (la seconde ne me convainquant guère), on a la notion de quantité via l'adjectif ; *averse* indique sous quelle forme la pluie tombe.

"Les pluies continues, le crachin et la bruine sont caractéristiques du mois de mars en Allemagne"
ici on indique une autre forme de précipitations.

En France, le mot *giboulée* est associé à *mars *:
"En Allemagne, les giboulées de mars sont parfois fréquentes, souvent fortes, assez présentes, relativement rares, souvent ciblées sur le nord du pays, plus violentes qu'en France, totalement inconnues..."

Tu trouves ton bonheur dans ces bribes de phrases ? Tu peux ajouter / enlever les adjectifs, les adverbes, des modaux, modifier les temps... et je suis sûr que tu réussiras à exprimer ce que tu veux ! 

Tout ça pour éviter le "il y a" ! (de la phrase : "il peut y avoir...")
Je me souviens de mes années d'école, de collège ou de lycée où on me demandait d'éviter "il y a" dans mes phrases... C'est à mon tour maintenant !!  
Mais des fois, on est quand même obligé


----------



## nasti

Merci pour ton _petit_ mot 



TitTornade said:


> Tout ça pour éviter le "il y a" ! (de la phrase : "il peut y avoir...")
> Je me souviens de mes années d'école, de collège ou de lycée où on me demandait d'éviter "il y a" dans mes phrases... C'est à mon tour maintenant !!



Ah bon ??? Merci d'avoir partagé tes expériences de l'école française . Je ne savais pas que "il y a" ne fait pas _joli_, au fait, si je comprends bien cette construction est trop banale, c'est ça ?

J'ai été tellement fière de mon "il peut y avoir" ! 



TitTornade said:


> Tu trouves ton bonheur dans ces bribes de phrases ? Tu peux ajouter / enlever les adjectifs, les adverbes, des modaux, modifier les temps... et je suis sûr que tu réussiras à exprimer ce que tu veux !



J'y trouve tout mon bonheur et tes phrases sont très jolies mais ...  en réalité, je n'ai pas besoin de _pluie_ ... je ne m'intéresse qu'à un adjectif polonais _sporadyczny*_(traduction à la lettre_ sporadique)._ Donc j'essaie de voir si _sporadique _est une bonne traduction ou si c'est un faux-ami  (et c'est pour cela j'invente des phrases plus ou moins bizarres). Et si c'est un faux-ami, comment le traduire correctement. Dans tes exemples, malheureusement, je ne trouve pas d'équivalent adjectival de _sporadique _...


----------



## itka

nasti, l'enseignement du français aux étrangers est exactement le contraire de l'enseignement du français aux Français !

A ceux-ci, on demande d'éviter les mots passe-partout, les clichés, le verbe "faire" (qui sert à tout), "il y a", etc. et de choisir des mots plus recherchés, plus rares, plus appropriés... à un texte littéraire, bref d'acquérir un maximum de vocabulaire et de tournures grammaticales qu'ils emploieront peut-être une fois dans leur vie de francophones.

Aux étrangers qui apprennent le français, on demande de connaître et d'employer le maximum de tournures idiomatiques... d'utiliser la même langue que les Français dans leur vie de tous les jours. On trouverait bien étrange une personne non-francophone qui parlerait comme un livre ! 
Ce n'est que bien plus tard, quand la langue "naturelle", "normale", "neutre", sera parfaitement maîtrisée qu'on lui demandera d'apprendre ce style recherché qui fait les délices des profs de français pour enfants français !

Tout ça pour te dire que "il y a" est une tournure indispensable, dont tu ne peux pas faire l'économie. Ecoute seulement parler des Français : tu entendras des floppées de "ya" "yapa" yana" "yanapa" etc.


----------



## nasti

Salut itka 



itka said:


> nasti, l'enseignement du français aux étrangers est exactement le contraire de l'enseignement du français aux Français ! (...)



Très_ intéressantes_, tes remarques  ! Ok, je comprends.

(_Intéressant_, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'a pas de synonyme ...  )


----------



## Punky Zoé

Désolée, je persiste et signe, il n'y a pas mieux que "pluies sporadiques" pour évoquer des pluies rares et éparses. Giboulées, averses sont des notions différentes.

Quant à une recherche avec "pluies sporadiques" elle ramène de nombreux sites traitant de météo.

Je reste persuadée que ce n'est pas un faux ami de ton mot polonais et que c'est l'adjectif le plus approprié.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Comme itka et Lil'Tornado, je dirais *averses*. On entend parfois aussi *précipitations* (abondantes, exceptionnelles, fréquentes, violentes... sporadiques), mais averse (parfois orage) me vient plus spontanément. 

À moins de parler de « la saison des pluies », j'emploie *pluie* au singulier et dans ce cas ce serait plutôt des adjectifs du genre : une pluie abondante, chaude, faible, forte, interminable, etc. 

J'associe *sporadique* à *éparse*, c.-à-d. qu'il peut pleuvoir chez moi, mais pas au centre-ville, à quelques km plus loin. Ce sont des averses *isolées. *Ou alors le système météorologique est « complètement désorganisé » (à défaut de l'expression exacte) et il est impossible de savoir quand et où il pleuvra. Mieux vaut prévoir un parapluie - au cas où. 

En médecine/pathologie, *sporadique* est le contraire d'*épidémique*. 

D'autres synonymes possibles (selon le contexte) de sporadique seraient : *épisodique/irrégulier*.
----
Alors que les *averses intermittentes* - corrigez-moi si je me trompe - se produisent à intervalles plus réguliers au cours de la journée. Pleut, pleut pas, pleut, pleut pas, mais partout en ville (elles ne sont pas isolées). Si on ne veut pas se faire mouiller... on sort entre deux averses. 

Autre association avec la médecine - *une fièvre intermittente*. 
----
*occasionnel *= de temps à autres, à l'occasion... ce qui n'est pas la même chose que *temporaire *= de courte durée/bref/passager

J'espère que cela t'aide un peu... et que je n'ai pas écrit trop de bêtises.
----- 
*Edit :* je n'avais pas lu le dernier message de PZ (bonjour ). 
Je suis bien d'accord. À part le fait que je serais plus portée à dire - mais cela n'engage que moi - _averses, ondées _ou _orages _plutôt que _pluies sporadiques_. Pour moi, _pluie_ est en général un mot singulier.


----------



## TitTornade

nasti said:


> Ah bon ??? Merci d'avoir partagé tes expériences de l'école française . Je ne savais pas que "il y a" ne fait pas _joli_, au fait, si je comprends bien cette construction est trop banale, c'est ça ?
> 
> J'ai été tellement fière de mon "il peut y avoir" !


 
Tu as tout à fait raison, la construction "il y a" est banale.
Elle est pourtant couramment utilisée à l'oral par tout le monde.
Mais à l'écrit, il est mieux de l'éviter... Et vu ton niveau en français, il me semblait que tu pouvais passer à ce niveau de difficulté 
En tout cas, je suis d'accord à 100 % avec ce que dit Itka.


----------



## nasti

Bonjour 

Merci bien Punky Zoé et Nicomon pour de belles explications 

Ok, TitTornade


----------

